
Copyright lawsuit over Trump photo use is a press freedom fight, too - r3bl
https://freedom.press/news/copyright-lawsuit-over-trump-photo-use-press-freedom-fight/
======
bluetwo
It seems like there is a copyright issue here. Whether you register it or not,
you own the copyright to works you create.

The owner of the photo in question has every right to ask outlets to ask
permission or to charge for the photo.

